# ITS my puppy



## bean88 (Jan 22, 2008)

The painting of our family dog Pippy was a gift for my mother as we were both taking his passing very hard. The quality and detail of the painting is you know outstanding... we were amazed when my bf yen give a gift to my mother on her birthday....i really love him....and his gift...it made my mother smile..and our family dog is also very happy hhahha....i upload this portrait on this link...*dog portraits*you can view it...its a cocker spniner...he is lovely...and one more thing is yen b-day is coming on next month...now what should i give him????he also love his dog...but it not looks nice if i give him a same type...so please give me a idea


----------

